# FSI firing order



## smgs92 (May 21, 2013)

Well I couldn't get a response from the B6 section and today is my only day off this week. I've been having a misfire took it to get the code scanned and it's cylinder 4. I tried googling and only came up with 1 answer from someone who isn't sure. Said 1342 
What's the firing order for the FSI engine? 
Also if it's the plugs and not coils what's the best plugs to run?


----------



## itzmehhart (Dec 31, 2004)

yes, 1-3-4-2


----------



## iqoair (May 30, 2015)

That's the cylinder firing order, but not the cylinder orientation. From the crank pulley side it would be cylinder 1,2,3,4.


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

hey man .. ditto iqoair - pax side is cyl 1 (belt/flywheel side) and drvr side is cyl 4 (tranny side) .. cant assume its the coil/plug .. but, first check and make sure the coil is seated properly - sometimes it gets "pushed" up enuf to cause misfire .. while you have access to a code reader - pickup a ~$25 one for future .. read/clear codes, read again .. if still misfiring on 4 - shut down, swap 1 and 4 (always try to swap furthest apart and remember/mark what went where, eh) .. clear and restart, check for misfire code .. if misfire followed swap, then coil is bad/going bad (it may just need to be cleaned), replace with a new/good one .. if misfire stayed, then it could be wires/connector, plugs, intake flapper, intake valve, cam follower, etc. .. check wires/connector for connectivity, then check plugs - look inside shaft for any oil - the condition of the tip will give you an idea of what is going on .. good luck!


----------



## MightyDSM (Apr 16, 2006)

We could probably help you more if you told us what the code is...

As for plugs, NGK or Bosch.


----------

